# Error in the work place



## funguy (Jan 11, 2005)

i had thought i had did the right thing by issuing a document. needless to say, two years later, i feel like everyone knows it was me. yet i have been told nobody knows.. this is waying heavily on my mind... what can i do?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 11, 2005)

What kind of document?    Regardless, it does not seem worrying to me since it was two years ago.  Also,  most employees are focused on their daily concerns and the upcoming weekend, not what happened a couple years ago.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 11, 2005)

I think you need to supply us with a bit more information, funguy.


----------



## funguy (Jan 11, 2005)

*error in the work place*

well what happened was  I released a document to the media which caused the biggest uproar in our city.. more like a whistle blower action. now all of a sudden, I feel that I should not have, and axiety is all of a sudden creeping up everyday. I feel every knows it was me.. and that every one is watching.. yet nothing has been said and most people blamed someone else.  it has been very stressful for me lately and is the focus of my every thought, yet nobody knows.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 11, 2005)

Are you worried that it wasn't the right thing to do? or that they will discover it was you and fire you?


----------



## funguy (Jan 11, 2005)

*error in the office*

well, its a combination of both.   after 24 years in the job, and too early to retire, yes im afraid of being fired.  and it was the right thing to do as it change our work place like nothing before... but all of a sudden it reared its ugly head and now i cannot help but focus on it again.. and again.


----------



## funguy (Jan 11, 2005)

*error in the work place*

everything at work is now being done above board. but since the profession im in so such a tight knit organization, i would be considered a snitch and outcast......and probably suspended..ruin to say the least


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 11, 2005)

Have a look at some of the resources here, especially the ones on cognitive restructuring (CBT) by David Burns. I can understand why you would worry but you need some "counter-arguments" to reduce the anxiety to a more reasonable level. It's been 2 years and all indications are that you are not suspected. It seems unlikely that all of sudden anyone would point the finger in your direction.


----------



## funguy (Jan 11, 2005)

*error in the work place*

yes that is true... it has been almost two years to the date..but i still feel terrible.. i do not know if you have dealt with in th elaw enforcement communtiy, but they are a tough bunch...it seems everytime someone looks at me, i get he impression they know.. its killing me inside.. and I have nobody to tell...so i cant let it out


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 11, 2005)

I have had contact with the law enforcement community, both as clients and in my forensic court work. It may help you to talk about your specific fears here or with a therapist. I do urge you to have a look at some of the resources I mentioned, too.


----------



## funguy (Jan 11, 2005)

*error in the work place*

im going to book store tomorrow.. and thanks for listening.. i know its been two years, but when i took this job, i had such pride and integrity and a very big conscience, and now i feel like i have thrown it all away.. its such a double standard, plus this job twists you in ways the average person doesnt understand


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes. It's important to remind yourself that in your profession you don't get to see much of the good side of mankind, but it's still there.


----------



## funguy (Jan 11, 2005)

*error in the work place*

i find it ironic that i am a peer counselor, but we in this field are afraid to ask for help.. i noticed that some of my co workers want to know why ive been quiet lately...so its then i realized i need to let it out and get it off my chest.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes. I remember the first time I saw a therapist myself I resisted it too. After all, I'm a therapist. What could another therapist possibly tell me that I don't already know?

The answer of course is not what he could tell me but what he could observe that I was too close to the situation to see.


----------



## funguy (Jan 11, 2005)

*error in the work place*

its just so hard to sit still and not say anything with nobody to tell...it sometimes weighs heavily on my chest.....i could just yell...but again.. thanks for taking the time to talk to a complete stranger..if i told anyone it would just blow them away


----------



## funguy (Jan 13, 2005)

*error in work place*

ordered book via amazon.com.. kinda feel better already


----------



## ThatLady (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm glad you're feeling better, funguy. Sometimes, it just takes us a little time, and some information, to get a handle on what we're feeling and what we need to do to deal with it proactively. Sounds like you're on your way, hon! Kudos!


----------



## funguy (Jan 15, 2005)

*error in the work place*

just receieved the the happy mood book, all 729 pages... very interesting and helpful.. i read the chapter on anxiety and panic attacks....very helpful..thank you again


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 15, 2005)

I've never actually heard it called "the happy mood book" before... )

However, I'm glad you found it helpful. It is a well-written book and based on solid therapeutic foundations.


----------



## funguy (Jan 15, 2005)

*error in the work place*

i apologize. i was reading for almost two hours...little groggy on the title..yes very informative...i had suffered from panic attacks before and saw a therapist who really help, but this help reconfirm his help.. very good book


----------



## funguy (Jan 27, 2005)

*error in the work place*

well i have read most of the book and feeling really good. best money ive spent in a long time.. the feelings of paranoia are most gone...THANK YOU


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 27, 2005)

Glad to hear it. Remember CBT is  skill like anything else -- you need to practice it, especially when things are going relatively well, so it's there when things are going less well and you really need it.


----------



## funguy (Jan 30, 2005)

*error in the work place*

thank you for be so kind and patient....its so amazing what the mind can do


----------

